
QUIC-Tracker: an open-source QUIC test suite - sprt
https://quic-tracker.info.ucl.ac.be/blog/
======
Matthias247
I haven't checked the state of the suite, but great to hear that someone is
working on that! Interoperability test suits are super valuable for standards.
Even if they might not cover all test cases and details of the specification
right from the start.

------
andrewflnr
Huge missed opportunity in not calling it QUICCheck.

[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/QuickCheck](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/QuickCheck)

